# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Grand Case Update

## andynap

B55DD650-D28D-4EF4-BD88-B8221B4EB765.jpeg
A72DDE75-563C-40F1-A452-60BC519F4369.jpeg
A41E3C96-8ABD-416A-B994-693D9440BEE7.jpeg
00C691A7-82AA-4C8C-9C5A-134976034444.jpeg

----------


## cec1

Very interesting article.  For one thing, I didn’t realize that the Grand Case vicinity enjoyed a reputation as a “gastronomic haven.”  Wishing success to these folks for a speedy, full business recovery, with an early return of tourism.

----------


## amyb

Dennis, it used to be the dining capital of the Caribbean...in a time long long ago. Before we discovered SBH the restaurants in Grand Case and just a few other St Martin locales, were a major attraction for visitors for sure. 

IMHO, The Maziere brothers, Thierry and Amory at Bistro Caraibes, were running the best restaurant in that little town. If I had to enjoy one dinner, I would head there.  Glad to see that they managed to salvage this year.

----------


## andynap

Im happy the Lolos  are up and running but sad that Le Pressoir is not.

----------


## amyb

liked the original  Pressoir  too. Been out of the Grand Case loop too long to give opinions now...so many changes.

----------


## andynap

We were last there 5 years ago when there were storms here and couldn’t get back for 2 days. The meal was outstanding.

----------


## cec1

Not knowing what a Lolo is, I did a little Googling and found the following informative explanation:
" . . . basically it is  a rudimentary dining establishment that grills food and serves it  cheap. You'll generally get plastic cutlery and paper napkins, the  tables may be picnic tables shared with others, and the air is  conditioned only with the odors of grilled meat. Watch what you drink  and you'll get change from a ten dollar bill. Leave it for your  waitress. In Jan of 2006 there were about five of them in the center of  Grand Case right on the water and all were doing 1 euro = 1 dollar.  There are other lolos spread around the island and some evolve into real  restaurants. Some places are run by real chefs who have kicked the  habit and are hanging out in the Caribbean."  http://www.grandcase.com/lolos/

----------


## andynap

My favorite Lolo was Talk of the Town. They had the best bbq ribs and the hottest sauce.

----------


## cec1

Great name!

----------


## NancySC

Years ago on 1 of our 1st Windstar cruises, Marigot was a port, we took taxi to Grand Case with a biz card from the tourist bureau kiosk for Le Tastevin & had lunch there, so wonderful we went back for dinner with another couple.  I think the beginnings of GC & the many places, only on the ocean side of street.  Never back, had planned to a couple yrs ago on another Windstar but too rough for tendering in & didn't want to take cab from the pier in town.

----------


## PeterLynn

Prior to our first visit to SBH, we spent three nights in St Martin, including a couple of evenings in Grand Case. Toes in the sand watching the sunset at the Calmos Café and the next night a fantastic dinner at Ocean 82. Sadly, from some of the post-Irma drone footage, it looks like both were destroyed. While we enjoyed both restaurants, the constant looking over ones shoulder on the walk back to the car was far less than romantic. Haven't been outside Princess Juliana since.

----------

